# 2023 Model Y LR Delivery Experience



## JerryR (4 mo ago)

Today I picked up my Model Y LR at the Tampa Florida location. This was my 63rd new car delivery and my first Tesla. Here are my observations.

The process from ordering to delivery was very different from every other car/truck I have ever purchased. I am fortunate that I have vast experience in the computer world otherwise it would have been a nightmare. 

What really struck me as abnormal is the lack of customer relationship the COMPANY has. Thera was a couple who were picking up a car and it was raining violently. They requested to delay the delivery by a day since the wife said she doesn't drive in rain and was refused. They were told the car needs to be of the lot today or the contract would be cancelled and they would loose their order fee. When they asked if they cold pay for it today and come back in a few days to pick it up they were told no. They don't have parking space for it and it needs leave the lot today. 

My delivery went well. I had a cashers check and no trade so it was a "clean deal" as they say. They did want to me just drive it away but when i asked to bring it inside, out of the rain so i could inspect it they accommodated me. A nice young man did spend a good 40 minutes with me going over the car and assisting me to set it up. 

I could not find any issues with the car. The fit and finish was good to very good. All panel gaps and alignment were right on. 

Everything worked on the way home. Overall I'm impressed with the vehicle but not the company policies and lack of flexibility.


----------



## Smiley (2 mo ago)

There are certainly some rough edges in their process. I took delivery of a 2022 MYLR in November and had one major issue and a couple minor ones.

The major issue was that the trade in group tried to walk back their trade in offer (on a 2018 Panamera 4 eHybrid) by 10% vs. the amount in the preorder quote received (which had been given to Sales _by_ the trade in group). I uploaded all the trade details on the online order and, the next day, was shocked to see a lesser trade amount in the final order paperwork. Sales intervened after I threatened to walk and the original trade value was honoured; credit the sales person and Tesla but it left a bit of a sour taste. That part of the process _is_ broken.

The minor issues were that the car was delivered without a towhook ring and mobile charger. It had been a showroom car in another location in town and I guess when it was prepped for delivery, they forgot to put those back in. Again, one quick phone call for each, and those got resolved. Shame on me for not checking more thoroughly on delivery but on the other hand, being my first Tesla, wasn’t sure what to look for and I’ve never taken delivery of a car that was missing parts previously. 

The number of cars being prepped for delivery at the Vaughan Service Centre was unbelievable … there was not a square inch of space available (the mall down the street was being used as an overflow inventory lot) … they were moving people through as fast as they could. I guess they have a bit of a backlog to fill .

Enjoying the car itself but I too had a career in software andI hold my breath downloading those new releases.


----------



## wa4yih (3 mo ago)

That's a pretty normal Tesla delivery story. Most go fairly well, but if you try to stray from the Tesla norm, life gets bad quickly


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

JerryR said:


> Overall I'm impressed with the vehicle but not the company policies and lack of flexibility.


 As most of us are: Like the car, but detest the company and it's lack of customer-facing attention.

This later part can only get better with Elon gone.


----------



## RonAz (Oct 16, 2018)

Perhaps Tesla could follow the Home Depot employment model for delivery advisors. Hire older retired guys that own Tesla's and only want to work a few few hours week to earn a little play money. Easy to train, want to help out, and are not trying to support a family. Seems to work well at Home Depot with all the retired tradesmen that are working there. Stepping up the customer relations game is going to have to come as competition comes on line. Full disclosure: 73, retired, and a four year Tesla owner.


----------



## NR4P (Jul 14, 2018)

RonAz said:


> Perhaps Tesla could follow the Home Depot employment model for delivery advisors. Hire older retired guys that own Tesla's and only want to work a few few hours week to earn a little play money. Easy to train, want to help out, and are not trying to support a family. Seems to work well at Home Depot with all the retired tradesmen that are working there. Stepping up the customer relations game is going to have to come as competition comes on line. Full disclosure: 73, retired, and a four year Tesla owner.


Actually Tesla almost did that. Last year I noted Tesla was advertising locally for seasonal folks. You would work with them arranging deliveries near quarter ends and help with calls, paper work and deliveries. I applied. Never heard a thing. 
I asked the local Customer Experience Manager at Tesla about this and he said he tried a few folks, it took too much effort to train them for a job that lasted only a few weeks. No guarantee they would come back 8 weeks later. Ok valid point, they need this help about 5 weeks a quarter and its more than hand holding the new owner in the car.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

NR4P said:


> Actually Tesla almost did that. Last year I noted Tesla was advertising locally for seasonal folks. You would work with them arranging deliveries near quarter ends and help with calls, paper work and deliveries. I applied. Never heard a thing.


My son worked for Tesla as a seasonal sales associate before he started college. We actually helped with deliveries during the initial Model 3 delivery crunch, and they remembered us and asked if my son wanted a job with them the next season. He actually knows more about the cars than most of the other sales critters. It was a great experience for him, and he earned some nice spending money.


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

JerryR said:


> Today I picked up my Model Y LR at the Tampa Florida location. This was my 63rd new car delivery and my first Tesla.


How does one manage to have had 63 car deliveries?


----------



## JerryR (4 mo ago)

francoisp said:


> How does one manage to have had 63 car deliveries?


Managing the deliveries wasn’t difficult, negotiating the deals was the challenging part.
My first new car was in 1969. 

Just since 2015 I’ve owned 5 Nissan Leafs, 5 F-150s, 3 F 350s, 1 Lexus RX450h, 1 Ford Titanium FocusI, this Tesla Model Y and I have a new 22 F350 to pick up next week. I plan on trading it in on an ordered F450 King Ranch that has been built and it’s in Kentucky waiting to be shipped. I have another ordered F450 King Ranch that wasn’t built and was converted to a 2023 Model expected to be delivered next summer.

I’ve collected the $7,500 EV tax credit 5 Times now.


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

JerryR said:


> Managing the deliveries wasn’t difficult, negotiating the deals was the challenging part.
> My first new car was in 1969.
> 
> Just since 2015 I’ve owned 5 Nissan Leafs, 5 F-150s, 3 F 350s, 1 Lexus RX450h and 1 Ford Titanium Focus. I have a new 22 F350 to pick up next week and plan on trading it in on an ordered F450 King Ranch that was built and in Kentucky waiting to be shipped. I have another ordered F450 King Ranch that wasn’t built and was converted to a 2023 Model expected to be delivered next summer.
> ...


😂 I try to keep my vehicles 10 years.


----------



## Mberan52 (9 mo ago)

I’m going to have to mirror a number of the comments here. The delivery process is a broken link. Long story short there was practically no customer service at all. They guy I worked with was more interested in making a sale of another customer. He was 30 minutes late for the appointment for pick up. No one could find the car. Finally when he showed up he said he had put it inside on the charger. I had a cashiers check but was concerned that Tesla would be ACH on my checking account. He said he’d make sure to follow up and not submit the check if the ACH went through. He left several times as we were completing the transaction. Spent about 20 minutes with my wife and I on how to do some basics on set up and then left. We waited while someone found the temp license plates and installed them. I wasn’t sure on how to take the charger off. Finally someone walked by from service and showed me. Not only did they do the ACH but he submitted the cashiers check. I wanted to complain/talk to Austin finance department as the dealer told me it would be 30-60 days to get my money back. The dealer finance guy told me there was no one to talk to and even they don’t know. I did get my money back by putting a hold on the ACH. As someone suggested they should hire some retired guys/women who own a Tesla and have them handle the delivery process. Much more attention would be spent on preparing the person. 
A real broke with Tesla.


----------

